# Athlon Ares ETR Riflescopes



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Athlon Ares ETR Riflescopes *

The Ares ETR First Focal Plane rifle scope is loaded with features that will allow you to take your long range shooting to another level.

UHD Glass: Extra-Low Dispersion glass significantly reduces chromatic aberration giving you an utmost bright and sharp image with true color reproduction.
Illuminated Reticle: The illuminated reticle provides greater visibility during dusk and dawn and other low ambient light environment.
First Focal Plane Reticle: First focal plane reticle stays valid at all power settings allowing you to fully utilize the specially designed reticle that shrinks or grows along with your target as you zoom in or out. The reticle offers quick target engagement at low power while offering precise holdover positions with finer details.
Etched Glass Reticle: Reticle etched on the glass that provides excellent backing support for complex reticle design and offers great durability and much higher shock resistance to recoil
Advanced Fully Multi-Coated: Fully Multi-Coated optics effectively reduces reflected light and increases the transmission of light giving you a brighter image than normal single coated lenses
XPL Coating: XPL Coating gives you an extra protection on the exterior lenses from dirt, oil and scratches or anything else mother nature can throw at you.
Precision Zero Stop System: The system allows you to lock down your zero position and dial back to it with a sharp and precise stop right at your zero mark even you are turning it in pitch-dark or blind folded.
Locking Elevation Turret: This Locking Feature allows you to push down to lock the turret and pull up to turn. This feature prevents the elevation knob from being turned accidentally and keeps your zero all the time.
High Precision Erector System: The high precision erector system processed by high precision CNC machine with +/- 0.0001mm tolerance level to provide you the most accurate power settings and smoothest magnification change
One Piece Tube Construction: Heat treated one piece tube gives the scope extra strength over multi-piece tubes. A one piece tube also is better at keeping moisture out thus keeping your scope fog proof for the life of the product
Waterproof: Waterproof to protect the scope in the harshest weather conditions or if accidently submerged underwater
Fog proof: Fog proof to allow you to immediately engage your target when you take your rifle to cold ambient temperature from warm inside
Shockproof: Robust mechanical system with special designs on both control and erector system that give you the ultimate recoil resistance to withstand 1000G recoil for 1000 times.
Argon Purged: Argon Purging uses the inertia gas with bigger size molecules to purge any moisture out of the tube giving you better waterproofing and thermal stability .

*Ares ETR 1-10x24*
The Ares ETR 1-10×24, the ultimate low power variable optic (LPVO) at an unbeatable price. Designed equally for expedient close-range engagements and precise long range shots. This 10x magnification range provides fast target acquisition and a wide field of view. The Ares ETR’s extraordinary versatility creates an exceptional option for any DMR (designated marksman rifle) setup. Locking turrets and a precision zero stop combined give any modern marksman peace of mind when they take to the woods. Regardless of terrain or species, the big game hunter will always be ready.

*Ares 3-18x50*
Hunters and PRS shooters alike can benefit from a scope like the Ares ETR 3-18×50, especially one with high end glass. Keep the edge in tough and low-light conditions with UHD glass and Advanced Fully-Multicoated lenses. No matter how tiring the trek to your hunting spot or how brutal the PRS stage plan is, the Ares ETR’s locking windage turret and Precision Zero Stop will keep you on target. This 6x magnification range is ideal for those needing a great field of view on low power, and a high enough magnification to address long range targets.

*Ares 4.5-30x56*
Designed with consumer feedback in mind, the Ares ETR first focal plane rifle scope is loaded with features accommodating a variety of shooting disciplines. A locking windage turret eliminates concerns of inadvertent adjustments in the field. The true precision zero stop provides a hard, repeatable return to zero, ensuring your shot is on target every time. Extra-Low Dispersion lenses offer the sharpest, most colorful image possible. The Ares ETR is built with a rugged 34mm one piece tube, offering 110 MOA total elevation adjustment. A high precision erector system and stainless steel turret design provide consistent and repeatable adjustments from top to bottom. From big game hunting to extreme long range, the Ares ETR is “Sharp, Tight, and Priced Just Right.”

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

